# majo



## elcampet

Hola amigos: esta consulta va dirigida en especial a los españoles.
Resulta que una chica del foro me ha llamado MAJO. ¿Es ésto un halago o, qué otra cosa podría significar?
Gracias de antemano y saludos.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

elcampet said:


> Hola amigos: esta consulta va dirigida en especial a los españoles.
> Resulta que una chica del foro me ha llamado MAJO. ¿Es ésto un halago o, qué otra cosa podría significar?
> Gracias de antemano y saludos.



Muy usado en España:
*majo**, ja**.*
 (De or. inc.).
* 1.* adj. coloq. Que gusta por su simpatía, belleza u otra cualidad.

Así que le has gustado.


----------



## Livives

HOLA Elcampet. Déjame decirte una cosita sólo.

Sabrás que existe un famoso cuadro de Goya "la maja desnuda" .....

Las majas y los majos, así como las manolas y los chisperos, eran gente del Madrid de su época. Si acaso, míratelo en Internet.

Un saludito.


----------



## ordequin

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Muy usado en España:
> *majo**, ja**.*
> (De or. inc.).
> *1.* adj. coloq. Que gusta por su simpatía, belleza u otra cualidad.
> Así que le has gustado.


 
Sí, no hay duda de que es un cumplido, desde luego. 
Sin embargo, Pedro, siento mucho disentir con tu aporte, y por ende con la definición de "majo" que nos ofrece el RAE, sobre todo cuando esta entrada es transladada a un uso coloquial.

Dudo "muy mucho" que cuando un español dice de otro que es "majo", se esté refiriendo a una persona que guste por su simpatía, belleza...
En el español "de hoy", *majo*, es un concepto muy "activo".
No es que la persona, pasivamente, guste por alguna de las anteriores cualidades.
La persona denominada como "maja", es activa en cuanto a la percepción que los que así la valoran, tienen de ella.
Es decir, "exporta", "envía" esta cualidad...y los demás la perciben, y responden: ¡Qué majo/a!

Desde mi punto de vista, en la situación expuesta, "majo", significa:
-Que se hace amable, que hace por ser amable, que hace por agradar...

Bueno, a ver qué opina el resto de "la asamblea de sabios",. 
¡Ah!, ¡y cómo no!, como siempre...mi lúdica invitación a dejar por un segundito al DRAE, (pobrecito), y a cavilar, que es una estupenda gimnasia mental.
Y decir que, evidentemente, el sentido de "maja", en "La Maja desnuda o vestida", nada tiene que ver con lo aquí expuesto, así como tampoco planteado.


----------



## Livives

Hola Ordequin.
Sí, he mencionado a la maja desnuda, pero con la intención de indicar que una maja era un tipo de personaje de la época.

That's all.


----------



## Talant

ordequin said:


> Desde mi punto de vista, en la situación expuesta, "majo", significa:
> -Que se hace amable, que hace por ser amable, que hace por agradar...
> 
> Bueno, a ver qué opina el resto de "la asamblea de sabios",.



No sé los sabios. Pero yo estoy de acuerdo con esta definición.


----------



## ordequin

Livives said:


> Hola Ordequin.
> Sí, he mencionado a la maja desnuda, pero con la intención de indicar que una maja era un tipo de personaje de la época.
> That's all.


Ha,ha,ha!!! Bueno, es muy probable, que en otro sentido al que preguntaba nuestro amigo elcampet, y en otros tiempos también, "La maja" estuviera considerada como una "mujer que estaba bien maja".
Y es que estar majo/a, bien majo/a, o muy majo/a, es, (o mejor era), equivalente a "estar de buen ver". 
Pero creo que ésto lo empleaban nuestros abueletes, más bien para referirse a las señoras. Sería más fácil oír decir: -"¡Qué maja está fulanita!", que "¡Qué majo está fulanito!"; como ocurre con tantas, y tantas cosas en el lenguaje, en el que los términos no son en la práctica extrapolables, de un género a otro.

Yo creo que para no confundir a nuestro amigo, y que éste pueda vislumbrar las verdaderas intenciones, (je,je), de la buena mujer que así lo apelaba,(y reaccionar en consecuencia...qué risa me está entrando), sería muy interesante saber qué le dijo ésta exactamente.

Porque él nos dice tan sólo que "le ha llamado majo".
Entonces, ahí van algunas instrucciones:

*Si la mujer dijo: "¡Qué majo eres!"; significa que valora muy positivamente algo que tú hayas podido hacer por ella, (un detalle, una actitud, etc...), e incluso que te considera un encanto, y/o un "tío" agradable, simpático, y/o servicial.
Pero no implica que de ésta exclamación puedas extraer ningún otro transfondo. Así que yo me limitaría a contestar:
-Gracias, tú que me ves con buenos ojos. --o:
-¡Qué va, mujer, si no hay para tanto!

*Pero si esta fémina, lo que te dijo fue: "¡Qué majo estás!; y además lo hizo, dándote algún indicio de que lo pronunciaba con una fingidamente lánguida "picaronería"...
*¡Atención!!!*
-Su empleo del castellano, denota: o que es una abuelita, (eso sí, "a la que le va la marcha"; o que encuentra alguna especial satisfacción en el uso de arcaismos, aunque sea una jovenzuela).
-Te está haciendo una invitación a que continúes por una vía, en la que compañero...eres tú el que tiene que valorar, y decidir; no habiendo por ello, en este punto, instrucciones que valgan.

Gracias a elcampet por proporcionarnos temas que invitan al esparcimiento, y ¡buena suerte!. Ya nos contarás qué tal te fué...
Gracias a Livives por su explicación, y reseña histórica.
Y gracias a Talant, por el buen talante.

Si es que en este foro...¡hay gente tan maja!


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

ordequin said:


> Dudo "muy mucho" que cuando un español dice de otro que es "majo", se esté refiriendo a una persona que guste por su simpatía, belleza...


Cuando yo digo de una persona que es maja, me refiero a que es muy simpática y agradable. Cuando digo de una chica que es "majilla" generalmente me refiero a  que es guapilla.


ordequin said:


> En el español "de hoy", *majo*, es un concepto muy "activo".
> No es que la persona, pasivamente, guste por alguna de las anteriores cualidades.
> La persona denominada como "maja", es activa en cuanto a la percepción que los que así la valoran, tienen de ella.
> Es decir, "exporta", "envía" esta cualidad...y los demás la perciben, y responden: ¡Qué majo/a!


Desde mi punto de vista, ser simpático es en gran parte eso: Inspirar simpatía. No creo que la definición de la RAE haga especial hincapié en la pasividad del concepto...


ordequin said:


> Desde mi punto de vista, en la situación expuesta, "majo", significa:
> -Que se hace amable, que hace por ser amable, que hace por agradar...


Claro que sí, por qué no.


ordequin said:


> ¡Ah!, ¡y cómo no!, como siempre...mi lúdica invitación a dejar por un segundito al DRAE, (pobrecito), y a cavilar, que es una estupenda gimnasia mental.


Quiero que quede claro que cuando cito a la RAE no es con el fin de zanjar el asunto, dictar verdades sentenciosas o escribir ex cáthedra. Simplemente, en la mayoría de los casos, me parece absurdo reinventar la rueda. Atiendo a los que creo que saben más que yo, pero no por eso dejo de tener pensamiento propio. EL ejercicio de la humildad, en mi caso, no está reñido con el de cavilar.

Un saldudo,

Periquillo.


----------



## ordequin

¡Hola majetones!

Amigo Periquillo:

¡Qué majo eres de haberte tomado tantísima molestia de "quotear" todos esos post! Soy consciente del trabajo que eso representa.

Dentro de mi habitual espíritu lúdico-juguetonín, suelo hacer reflexiones de este tipo, e invito a los demás a sacar más miga, de la a veces nos brindan las inexpresivas e incompletas definiciones de los diccionarios de rigor.
Pienso que ésto es muy divertido, y además esclarecedor. En ocasiones, nuestros contertulios virtuales, han llegado a dar forma a descripciones de los términos, que son auténticas virguerías, y "envidia" de las del DRAE.

Espero que en ningún momento, hayas podido extraer de mi intervención, ninguna malicia, ni hacia la aportación vertiste al hilo, ni por supuesto hacia tu persona.

¡Un saludo muy cordial!

Fdo: "Ordequinilla" ----(Ja,ja,ja...¡qué mal suena!, como una mezcla de quinqui y canalla, ¿verdad? Por favor, no confundir...ni lo uno ni lo otro, creo...)


----------



## Jellby

Muchas veces "majo" significa feo. Contexto: dos chicas hablando de chicos, una le dice a otra:

- ¿Qué te parece Fulanito?
- Bueno... es majo.

Traducción: es simpático, inteligente, agradable, interesante, le cae bien a mi madre... pero me parece feo y nunca quedaría a solas con él.


----------



## jmx

Yo creo que 'majo' tiene ambos sentidos, el que da la academia y el que explica Ordequin (u Ordequín). Lo que pasa es que en los últimos tiempos en España se está imponiendo el segundo, de forma que el primero se ha perdido un poco.


----------



## ordequin

Jellby, ¡por Dos!!!, no seas *malo*...

Es cierto lo que dices. En ese contexto funciona así, está claro.
Pero aquí, elcampet planteaba otra situación. No es que una amiga le diga a la otra, lo fántastico que es el carácter de Citrano, para concluir alicaída: -"Es majo...."
¡Claro! La otra amiga interpreta: "Sí, sí, muy majo pero...vaya callo de tío tiene que ser"

Quizas nuestro compañero tenga una ocasión de ligue, ¿quién sabe?
No hay que desanimarlo.
Elcampet, no te preocupes, lo de "callo", sólo se daría en la situación que plantea Jellby; y la que tú comentas es diferente.
Seguro que a esa muchacha le pareces un tío muy guay.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

ordequin said:


> ¡Hola majetones!
> 
> Amigo Periquillo:
> 
> ¡Qué majo eres de haberte tomado tantísima molestia de "quotear" todos esos post! Soy consciente del trabajo que eso representa.
> 
> Dentro de mi habitual espíritu lúdico-juguetonín, suelo hacer reflexiones de este tipo, e invito a los demás a sacar más miga, de la a veces nos brindan las inexpresivas e incompletas definiciones de los diccionarios de rigor.
> Pienso que ésto es muy divertido, y además esclarecedor. En ocasiones, nuestros contertulios virtuales, han llegado a dar forma a descripciones de los términos, que son auténticas virguerías, y "envidia" de las del DRAE.
> 
> Espero que en ningún momento, hayas podido extraer de mi intervención, ninguna malicia, ni hacia la aportación vertiste al hilo, ni por supuesto hacia tu persona.
> 
> ¡Un saludo muy cordial!


Gracias ordequin.


----------



## heidita

Pues no sé porqué nadie ha mencionado la cara opuesta del _majo_. En Madrid cuando se dice a alguien

Oye, majo, ¡a ver si quitas de ahí el coche!

significa todo menos que es simpático o agradable sino que es un estúpido o un maleducado a los ojos de quien habla.

Oye, maja, ¿no te he dicho mil veces que arregles tu habitación?

Lo mismo.

Bien es cierto que se usa de la misma forma la palabra "simpática/o, guapo/a"

Oye, simpático,  a ver si no llegas tarde la próxima vez.

Oye, guapa, ¡ya está bien de tanto chillar!


----------



## ordequin

A ver majos, yo lo que creo es que una chica española, le ha dicho a un chico mexicano que "qué majo es"; y el chico mexicano quiere saber que implica lo que le han dicho.
Luego me preguntaba, (yo a mí misma, *mismamenete*) si la chavala le ha podido decir que "está muy majo"; e informaba a nuestro compañero que eso, quizás implique la posibilidad de "pillar cacho", o con una abuelita, o con una "menda" que o bien habla castellano antiguo, o es que le está vacilando.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

heidita said:


> Pues no sé porqué nadie ha mencionado la cara opuesta del _majo_. En Madrid cuando se dice a alguien
> 
> Oye, majo, ¡a ver si quitas de ahí el coche!
> 
> significa todo menos que es simpático o agradable sino que es un estúpido o un maleducado a los ojos de quien habla.
> 
> Oye, maja, ¿no te he dicho mil veces que arregles tu habitación?
> 
> Lo mismo.
> 
> Bien es cierto que se usa de la misma forma la palabra "simpática/o, guapo/a"
> 
> Oye, simpático,  a ver si no llegas tarde la próxima vez.
> 
> Oye, guapa, ¡ya está bien de tanto chillar!


¡Es verdad! 
-Oye, majo... a ver si te crees que a mí me lo regalan...
Además de las que has señalado, heidita, también está la mítica _guapo _o _guapa.
_-Oye, guapo... a ver si a ver si usamos el desodorante...


----------



## Fernando

Para empezar: En el contexto que te han dado, significa:

*De momento, tienes oportunidades de ligue, macho. * Creo que es esto lo que a mí me interesaría, como bien indica Ordequin.

Con respecto al significado del palabro, añado mi voto a los demás. Significado primario de majo: simpático.

Adicionalmente: Guapo. Normalmente moderadamente guapo. Cindy Crawford no es "maja". Cindy Crawford está como un queso.

El sentido que te da Jellby es cierto, pero es como decir que simpática = fea.


----------



## Honeypum

Fernando said:


> Para empezar: En el contexto que te han dado, significa:
> 
> *De momento, tienes oportunidades de ligue, macho. *Creo que es esto lo que a mí me interesaría, como bien indica Ordequin.


 
¡Cómo sois! Que una chica diga que alguien es majo, simpático, etc. no quiere decir que quiera ligar con él... ¡vaya mundo en el que vivimos!  

Probablemente lo que ella haya querido decir es que le caes muy bien y piensa que eres simpático. Tal vez quiera ligar contigo, pero a esa conclusión no se llega porque te haya dicho "majo".

No te quiero desilusionar... sino evitar que te tires a la piscina y descubras (tal vez) que no tiene agua.

Saluditos!


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Honeypum said:


> No te quiero desilusionar... sino evitar que te tires a la piscina y descubras (tal vez) que no tiene agua.


Tiene posibilidades, eso es lo que importa... Como bien dice ordequin _la lengua es flexible_... _comprueba si la suya también lo es_, añado yo.


----------



## Honeypum

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Tiene posibilidades, eso es lo que importa... Como bien dice ordequin _la lengua es flexible_... _comprueba si la suya también lo es_, añado yo.


 
Pues no estoy de acuerdo en que tenga posibilidades, la verdad. Es decir, puede tenerlas, pero no a raíz de que una chica le diga "majo".
Vamos... que majo uno le dice a mucha gente y no porque te guste con sentido "romántico"...
Al menos, ese es mi punto de vista (que creo que ya lo he dejado claro, ¿eh?  )


----------



## Fernando

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Tiene posibilidades, eso es lo que importa... Como bien dice ordequin _la lengua es flexible_... _comprueba si la suya también lo es_, añado yo.



Un poco violento, pero muy bueno.


----------



## Fernando

Honeypum said:


> Pues no estoy de acuerdo en que tenga posibilidades, la verdad. Es decir, puede tenerlas, pero no a raíz de que una chica le diga "majo".
> Vamos... que majo uno le dice a mucha gente y no porque te guste con sentido "romántico"...
> Al menos, ese es mi punto de vista (que creo que ya lo he dejado claro, ¿eh?  )



Honeypum, lo único que queremos resaltar es que es positivo. Normalmente "majo" es más "cariñoso" que "simpático".

Por supuesto, si me hubiese relacionado con todas las mujeres que me han llamado "majo" sería peor que Nacho Vidal.

En España los signos habituales para saber que le gustas a una mujer son:

1) Te dirige la palabra.
2) No te mira con cara de asco.
3) No te escupe.

Así que si te dice "majo" tienes muchísimo adelantado.


----------



## heidita

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Tiene posibilidades, eso es lo que importa... Como bien dice ordequin _la lengua es flexible_... _comprueba si la suya también lo es_, añado yo.


 
Pero bueno, Pedro, ¿es que has bebido?


----------



## Honeypum

Fernando said:


> Honeypum, lo único que queremos resaltar es que es positivo. Normalmente "majo" es más "cariñoso" que "simpático".
> 
> Por supuesto, si me hubiese relacionado con todas las mujeres que me han llamado "majo" sería peor que Nacho Vidal.
> 
> En España los signos habituales para saber que le gustas a una mujer son:
> 
> 1) Te dirige la palabra.
> 2) No te mira con cara de asco.
> 3) No te escupe.
> 
> Así que si te dice "majo" tienes muchísimo adelantado.


 
Pero si estamos totalmente de acuerdo entonces.

El adjetivo "majo" es positivo, sin lugar a dudas. Y Campet le cae bien a la chica, también sin lugar a dudas.
Pero de ahí a ligar... hay un trecho, creo. Solo quería dejar en claro eso.
En el resto estoy de acuerdo... y sí soy flexible...  y sí creo que la chica puede querer ligar con él, pero llegaría a esta conclusión por la suma de varios factores, y no por llamarlo "majo".

Por otro lado, en este foro hablamos todos con todos (o casi todos con casi todos) por lo cual podrían no aplicarse las reglas para ligar que dices tú. Y como Campet dice que la chica es del foro...


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Honeypum said:


> Pues no estoy de acuerdo en que tenga posibilidades, la verdad. Es decir, puede tenerlas, pero no a raíz de que una chica le diga "majo".
> Vamos... que majo uno le dice a mucha gente y no porque te guste con sentido "romántico"...
> Al menos, ese es mi punto de vista (que creo que ya lo he dejado claro, ¿eh?  )


¡Bah! Majo, le estás reventando la ilusión a alguien... XD


----------



## Honeypum

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> ¡Bah! Le estás reventando la ilusión a alguien... XD


 
No, no... para nada.

Y me hago eco a la pregunta de Heidita: Pedro, ¿Qué has bebido?

O has bebido algo, o tu post es un "chiste para dos", que solo tú y Fernando entienden...


----------



## heidita

Pues no, honey, yo también lo he entendido. Ese Pedro......

De todas formas se nos ha olvidado este:

*Habla por ti, rica.*

Dicho de nuestro amigo Fernando a una chica. En este caso la chica ni es rica, ni rica. En fin...... ¿O sí, Fernando?


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Honeypum said:


> No, no... para nada.
> 
> Y me hago eco a la pregunta de Heidita: Pedro, ¿Qué has bebido?
> 
> O has bebido algo, o tu post es un "chiste para dos", que solo tú y Fernando entienden...


Humor madrileño, ya sabes...  No estoy en serio, obviamente majo no es sinónimo de acuéstate conmigo... Pero podría serlo... que es lo que importa.


----------



## Honeypum

heidita said:


> Pues no, honey, yo también lo he entendido. Ese Pedro......
> 
> De todas formas se nos ha olvidado este:
> 
> *Habla por ti, rica.*
> 
> Dicho de nuestro amigo Fernando a una chica. En este caso la chica ni es rica, ni rica. En fin...... ¿O sí, Fernando?


 
Pues yo no lo entiendo, ¿me lo explicas? O Pedro, vamos, explícamelo tú si no...

Je... Fernando, Fernando... vaya respuestas que tiene para las chicas....


----------



## Fernando

En bien de la paz sexual del foro, NO vamos a explicar el chiste de Pedro (prefiero creer que Honeypum se está haciendo la tonta).

Abandono el hilo antes de que nos borren (justificadamente) el 90% de los mensajes.

Aclaro que "rica" tiene el mismo sentido que "majo" en "Mira, majo..."


----------



## Honeypum

Fernando said:


> En bien de la paz sexual del foro, NO vamos a explicar el chiste de Pedro (prefiero creer que Honeypum se está haciendo la tonta).
> 
> Abandono el hilo antes de que nos borren (justificadamente) el 90% de los mensajes.
> 
> Aclaro que "rica" tiene el mismo sentido que "majo" en "Mira, majo..."


 
Pues ya me lo han explicado ... vaya inocencia la mía...¡no lo hubiera entendido así!
Vaya con Pedrito... ahora me tengo que hacer eco a la pregunta de Heidi: ¿Qué has bebido?!

Y Fernando, lo de rica pensé que era otra cosa... vaya vaya, mis conocimientos de vuestro español son menores de lo que creo.

Bueno, antes de que borren todo, disculpas por este casi "chat" que para mí, ha sido instructivo (sobre todo para entender los dobles sentidos españoles). 

Saludos,


----------



## elcampet

Honeypum said:


> ¡Cómo sois! Que una chica diga que alguien es majo, simpático, etc. no quiere decir que quiera ligar con él... ¡vaya mundo en el que vivimos!
> 
> Probablemente lo que ella haya querido decir es que le caes muy bien y piensa que eres simpático. Tal vez quiera ligar contigo, pero a esa conclusión no se llega porque te haya dicho "majo".
> 
> No te quiero desilusionar... sino evitar que te tires a la piscina y descubras (tal vez) que no tiene agua.
> 
> Saluditos!


Hola amigos: luego de analizar concienzudamente todas vuestras opiniones, hasta este momento, me hacen pensar: "EL QUE NO ARRISGA NO GANA" de modo que *he decidido tirarme a la piscina*. ¡Ojalá SÍ tenga agua.
Majos, majas o lo que sean, saludos a todos.


----------



## Honeypum

elcampet said:


> Hola amigos: luego de analizar concienzudamente todas vuestras opiniones, hasta este momento, me hacen pensar: "EL QUE NO ARRISGA NO GANA" de modo que *he decidido tirarme a la piscina*. ¡Ojalá SÍ tenga agua.
> Majos, majas o lo que sean, saludos a todos.


 
¡Mucha suerte entonces! ¡Y que encuentres la piscina llenísima de agua!


----------



## tamakun

Jellby said:


> Muchas veces "majo" significa feo. Contexto: dos chicas hablando de chicos, una le dice a otra:
> 
> - ¿Qué te parece Fulanito?
> - Bueno... es majo.
> 
> Traducción: es simpático, inteligente, agradable, interesante, le cae bien a mi madre... pero me parece feo y nunca quedaría a solas con él.


¿Todo eso quiere decir esas pocas palabras?  ¡Que cosa, como estoy aprendiendo!


----------



## Honeypum

tamakun said:


> ¿Todo eso quiere decir esas pocas palabras? ¡Que cosa, como estoy aprendiendo!


 
Jeje, no. Lo que Jellby está queriendo decir es que muchas veces contestas que alguien es "majo" para evitar decir que es feo, que no te atrae físicamente.

- ¿Te parece atractivo/a fulano/a?
- La verdad que es muy simpático/a - majo/a

Evitas decir: pues no, no me parece atractivo.


----------



## Joaco1978

ordequin said:


> Sí, no hay duda de que es un cumplido, desde luego.
> 
> La persona denominada como "maja", es activa en cuanto a la percepción que los que así la valoran, tienen de ella.
> Es decir, "exporta", "envía" esta cualidad...y los demás la perciben, y responden: ¡Qué majo/a!
> 
> Desde mi punto de vista, en la situación expuesta, "majo", significa:
> -Que se hace amable, que hace por ser amable, que hace por agradar...
> .



Pedro, muy linda tu exposición. De todos modos, "majo" no sólo es el que hace por agradar etc. "Majo"  es cualquiera  q  caiga  bien. Aunque no sea un super cumplido, lo que expresa la persona que lo utilizó en este caso es que  encontró  a  esa otra persona simpática por algún motivo. 

A los hablantes meridionales les diré que no es para hacerse grandes ilusiones, pero no es mal comienzo cuando t dicen que eres "majo". Los catalanes utilizan una palabra muy parecida para decir que algo es bonito "maco".

En fin, un abrazo.


----------



## ordequin

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Tiene posibilidades, eso es lo que importa... Como bien dice ordequin _la lengua es flexible_... _comprueba si la suya también lo es_, añado yo.


Gracias, gracias, y gracias, amigo Pedro:

"Luego de" leer tu post, no es que me esté riendo...es que me estoy DESCOYUNTANDO de la risa. En serio, eres "majetonitirrísimo" de ayudarme a liberar endorfinas de esta manera. (Lo de la "lengua flexible"...sin desperdicio; Yo añadiría "versátil", ¿qué te parece?, sube la temperatura del hilo, y el morbo y la expectación "in crescendo"...)

Pero en fín, yo creo que no seré la única forera, que esté aguardando la intervención del protagonista de esta simpática historia,(que parece estar haciendo "mutis por el foro", -y nunca mejor dicho-), en la que nos aclare qué se le dijo exactamente.
Estamos deseosos de ayudarte elcampet, bríndanos la información exacta que necesitamos para poder orientarte cabalmente.

¿Qué te dijo exactamente la moza?


----------



## heidita

ordequin said:


> Pero en fín, yo creo que no seré la única forera, que esté aguardando la intervención del protagonista de esta simpática historia,(que parece estar haciendo "mutis por el foro", ?


 

Oiga, un respeto, elcampet ha dicho que se va a "tirar a la piscina" con lo que debemos pensar que ya ha habido feliz encuentro con dicha moza.


----------



## ordequin

¿Mandeeee? 
¡Lo siento, se me pasó por alto el post de Campet!
Bueno, ahora sólo resta que nos cuente qué tal le fue...Con todo el respeto, creo que nos lo debe un poco, ¿no?
Todos los aquí presentes, hemos sido no ya testigos, sino animadores, e incluso instigadores de este hermoso romance, que ha podido ver la luz, pese a los rigores de los estatutos de estos espacios linguo-cibernéticos.

Mis mejores deseos para la feliz pareja.


----------



## JDC

Saludos A Todos!!!!

Pues Parece Que Las Palabras Tienen Significados Segun La Forma En Que Se Dicen; Algunas Palabras Suenan Graciosas.

Ademas, Los Agregados Que En Ocasiones Utilizan Como El "anda....", Caracterizan Inmediatamente A Los EspaÑoles.


----------



## Honeypum

ordequin said:


> Bueno, ahora sólo resta que nos cuente qué tal le fue...Con todo el respeto, creo que nos lo debe un poco, ¿no?


 
Estoy de acuerdo con Ordequín, ahora queremos saber el final de la historia.
Así que... ¡¡a contar Elcampet!!


----------



## pejeman

A ver si no se te arranca, por andarla balconeando con los del foro. Cuidate de un boxlak 

Saludos


----------



## heidita

Cuidate de un boxlak

?Mande?


----------



## pejeman

heidita said:


> Cuidate de un boxlak
> 
> ?Mande?


 
Voz maya que significa "golpe de negro". Es un manazo o algo más fuerte aún. La equis se pronuncia suave como "ch", pero más suave.

Saludos


----------



## indigoio

ordequin said:


> Todos los aquí presentes, hemos sido no ya testigos, sino animadores, e incluso instigadores de este hermoso romance, que ha podido ver la luz, pese a los rigores de los estatutos de estos espacios linguo-cibernéticos.
> Mis mejores deseos para la feliz pareja.



..........
........
.....
... Y bien, Elcampet, ¿en qué ha concluido la *majjjj*estuosa historia?

Estamos en ansiosa espera


----------



## elcampet

pejeman said:


> Voz maya que significa "golpe de negro". Es un manazo o algo más fuerte aún. La equis se pronuncia suave como "ch", pero más suave.
> 
> Saludos


Mi estimado y fino amigo pejeman: este modesto *MAJO* se permite informrte con todo respeto lo siguiente: "Que soy yucateco *por excelencia, *que he dedicado mucho tiempo al estudio de la cultura maya y desde luego a la lengua que le corresponde, poseo diversos diccionarios y suficientes fuentes de información, incluyendo mi propia experiencia y JAMÁS supe de la existencia del término *boxlak; *que probáblemente siendo, como dices en tu perfil, habitante de la ciudad de México no me extraña que confundas las letras o palabras y lo del *golpe negro, *ha de corresponder al que pueda asestar algun _afroamericano;_ por último, manifestarte que ningún sujeto que haya sido digno de ser llamado MAJO, podría cometer semejante barbaridad".
Agradezco de antemano la amable tolerancia que los moderadores han concedido a este hilo y esperaré con paciencia los resultados de mi temeraria acción al haberme lanzado a la piscina.
Saludos.


----------



## Virginia1990

*Nueva pregunta*
*Hilos unidos*​ 
¡Hola todos!
Nunca me ha quedado claro cuál es la diferencia entre ¨majo ¨y¨simpático¨.Ambas se pueden usar para definir a una persona, ¿verdad? ¿En América Latina también usan la palabra ¨majo¨ como en España?

¡Muchas gracias! ¡Feliz Navidad!


----------



## Realice

Virginia1990 said:


> Nunca me ha quedado claro cuál es la diferencia entre ¨majo ¨y¨simpático¨.


Para mí _'majo'_ coincide más con el significado de _'agradable'_ que con el de _'simpático'_. Quiero decir: una persona puede ser callada y discreta, incluso tímida, y sin embargo ser _'muy maja'_. _'Simpático'_ parece que requiera un poco más de extroversión.



Virginia1990 said:


> Ambas se pueden usar para definir a una persona, ¿verdad? ¿En América Latina también usan la palabra ¨majo¨ como en España?


No en toda España la palabra _'majo'_ se emplea igual. En Castilla, además del significado de agradable-simpático (que es bastante general en la península), _'majo'_ es una palabra-comodín que se puede oír en muchas ocasiones: en una tienda te dirán _'Hola, maja, ¿qué te pongo?_ (en positivo)', o bien _'Oye, maja, que no me has pagado_ (no tan positivo )'.

En Valencia, además, prácticamente sólo la oirás aplicada a personas con el sentido que decía arriba. En Castilla (y tal vez en otras zonas) se usa mucho para objetos también: _'Se compró un chaleco muy majo'_, o _'Tiene una casa muy maja en la sierra'_. Ahí es sinónimo de '_bonito'_ o _'chulo'_.


----------



## dexterciyo

Virginia1990 said:


> ¿En América Latina también usan la palabra ¨majo¨ como en España?



No, no se usa.


----------



## duvija

Me fascinó leer el intercambio entre nativos de España. Si no fuera que sé que es en serio, y que realmente hablan así, pensaría que nos están tomando el pelo y que ese diálogo es de alguna película cómica. ¡Qué diferente de nuestro 'acento'! (y lo llamo 'acento' aunque no los escuché hablar, pero el gusto se siente...)

Genial. La mayoría de esas palabras no tienen para mí ni el más mínimo sentido! qué suerte que estoy aprendiendo lentamente a hablar/entender otro de los tantos 'español(es).

Agradecida...


----------



## Virginia1990

Realice said:


> Para mí _'majo'_ coincide más con el significado de _'agradable'_ que con el de _'simpático'_. Quiero decir: una persona puede ser callada y discreta, incluso tímida, y sin embargo ser _'muy maja'_. _'Simpático'_ parece que requiera un poco más de extroversión.
> 
> 
> No en toda España la palabra _'majo'_ se emplea igual. En Castilla, además del significado de agradable-simpático (que es bastante general en la península), _'majo'_ es una palabra-comodín que se puede oír en muchas ocasiones: en una tienda te dirán _'Hola, maja, ¿qué te pongo?_ (en positivo)', o bien _'Oye, maja, que no me has pagado_ (no tan positivo )'.
> 
> En Valencia, además, prácticamente sólo la oirás aplicada a personas con el sentido que decía arriba. En Castilla (y tal vez en otras zonas) se usa mucho para objetos también: _'Se compró un chaleco muy majo'_, o _'Tiene una casa muy maja en la sierra'_. Ahí es sinónimo de '_bonito'_ o _'chulo'_.


 

¡Muchas gracias!


----------

